# Hel me a choose a cheapo 5 string bass



## NUTSguitarchannel (Feb 19, 2012)

any suggestions for a cheap 5 string bass around 180 dollars


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 19, 2012)

You could probably find decent Samick and Cort basses used for that much. Check out some local classifieds.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 19, 2012)

SX Ursa 2 MN 5 3TS 5 String Bass w/Bag at RondoMusic.com


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 19, 2012)

GenghisCoyne said:


> SX Ursa 2 MN 5 3TS 5 String Bass w/Bag at RondoMusic.com



Shipping and import alone will make it not worth it. Not to mention, outside the US, nothing from Rondo is warrantied.


----------



## broj15 (Feb 19, 2012)

I've seen some old peavey predator basses go for that much. I was about to pull the trigger on a 5 string neckthrough natural satin peavey predator for $175 at my local pawn shop but i was too late


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 19, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Shipping and import alone will make it not worth it. Not to mention, outside the US, nothing from Rondo is warrantied.



>implying I check peoples country of origin before responding LOLOLOL


----------



## m4rK (Feb 19, 2012)

NUTSguitarchannel said:


> any suggestions for a cheap 5 string bass around 180 dollars



I recently picked this Ibanez up on clearance at my local guitar center for a $150. Its a cheapo for sure but for screwing around and a bit of recording its done just fine!


----------



## Tyler777 (Feb 28, 2012)

m4rK said:


> I recently picked this Ibanez up on clearance at my local guitar center for a $150. Its a cheapo for sure but for screwing around and a bit of recording its done just fine!



+1. The low end Ibanez 5 strings are not bad basses at all to be honest. But I'm a guy who believes anything will sound great with a good setup and replaced pickups, ahahaha. In my experience that's always worked. 

You will definately hit a point where you need something better, but save finding a great deal in your local classifieds, its the best thing you can pick up new.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 1, 2012)

Also, the Gio Soundgears are the only ones that still have the _good_ looking SR shape. Gawd, the new shape* ssuuucks!

*) I believe the "new" shape is actually the original one, still isn't as sleek, though.


----------



## mgh (Mar 1, 2012)

+1, i just picked up a used GSR205 on ebay UK for £129...


----------



## Bevo (Mar 1, 2012)

Check your local craiglist or on line adds and find a five that feels good. Upgrade to a decent set of pickups as you get some more cash or simply flip it for something more expensive.

I heard a guy rocking out on a wicked bass at the shop and thought wow, I have to get me one. It was a old $99 dollar special that was just junk, its in the fingers!

The Squire VM series are really amazing and sell for cheap used.


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Mar 2, 2012)

Those LTD 5 strings get pretty cheap, and a squire 5 string bass should be very close to that price.


----------



## Nirob (Mar 2, 2012)

u can try out a cort action 5 bass.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 2, 2012)

I got my Cort Curbow 5 string for a flat $100.


----------



## LordCashew (Mar 3, 2012)

broj15 said:


> I've seen some old peavey predator basses go for that much. I was about to pull the trigger on a 5 string neckthrough natural satin peavey predator for $175 at my local pawn shop but i was too late



I don't know about their availability in the Netherlands, but a lot of good quality US-made Peavey basses sell for dirt cheap on eBay and in pawn shops. My buddy got a 35" maple fretboard USA foundation 5 string for $150 not too long ago. It isn't anything fancy but it plays and sounds as good as any Fender I've played.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Mar 3, 2012)

A friend was playing an unknown new bass at a gig the other day. After his performance he came over for a chat and offered to let me have a look at his new bass. It was a Warwick rock bass, he paid £100 for it. It seemed nice for the money, although some time with the tool kit was needed to make it useful, in my opinion.

Basically, if your not good with tools and setup, replacing parts, pots, hardware and pickups, buying cheap instruments is a great way to learn. If that doesn't interest you in the least buy a more expensive instrument.


----------



## Bevo (Mar 5, 2012)

What guitars are available at your local shops?
The North American stuff we have could not compare to your regions guitars.

That Rockbass would be a local and great guitar for that price.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 5, 2012)

Ibby Gios are usually pretty cheap. Close to that range.

I had an Ibanez SR305 that I bought for maybe $100 more than that new.

I was also able to snag a minty BTB405QM for $300 even by keeping my eyes peeled and IMO the BTB405QM is no cheapo in terms of its quality vs the basses you can buy new for $300.


----------



## Miek (Mar 7, 2012)

ThePhilosopher said:


> I got my Cort Curbow 5 string for a flat $100.



Dude, you robbed whoever you got that from. That's a fucking heist.


----------



## sammyg35x (Mar 7, 2012)

ibanez might be your best bet in that price range... but unless you find a real steal, the quality of a less than $200 5 string bass is not gonna be that good... depending on what you're using it for you may want to wait and try to expand your budget closer to $300. you could get a MUCH better instrument


----------

